# A Little Update



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

I just wanted to let everyone know that the boys and I have not dropped off the face of the earth.....we've just moved over the summer. We're now in Nova Scotia and am looking forward to finally meeting Debbie! Yeah...playdates with Sam and Delilah arty:

Here's a couple of pix from Lawrence town beach (hehehe!)










My son is gonna kill me :evil:










Boy it's hard to photograph a black dog!










Oooh...check out the surfer dude!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Great pics! My ancestors came to Louisiana from Nova Scotia  Maybe I'll visit one day...it looks beautiful.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey Pat, nice pics of the ocean. I guess we are neighbours...well sort of LOL since I am in NB.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Whoo Hoo Welcome to Nova Scotia!!!

Looking forward to meeting you and the boys too!!!!!!

The pictures look like the beach around the time of Hurricane Bill or Danny passed by.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I love the photos. It's amazing to see a beach that is such a contrast to what I'm used to seeing. It's very pretty.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> Whoo Hoo Welcome to Nova Scotia!!!
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you and the boys too!!!!!!
> 
> The pictures look like the beach around the time of Hurricane Bill or Danny passed by.


Yup!! We arrived one day before Hurricane Bill and these pics were taken just before Hurricane Danny :rain: Our official welcome to Nova Scotia. Whoo-hoo! :cheer2:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Well whaddya know! You moved!!! LOL Thanks for the heads up, Pat. So this means I'm now the ONLY Quebec member on this forum??!! :Cry: :Cry: :Cry: 

Great beach! I have family in N.S., along the Eastern Shore, and have been going there since I was 2 - a while ago.  It's my 2nd home! Where do you live?


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey you might be able to make Ryan's Havanese Play Date...now that you are closer to Toronto lol


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I've wondered about you Pat,but chalked it up to being tied up with 2 furboys! I never dreamed you were moving! Good grief girl!!! That beautiful house and beautiful fenced in yard?? I hope you are settling in in Nova Scotia. 

<------jealous because you will get to be with Debbie's red heads.


----------

